# Vfm 750w psu



## slashragnarok (Apr 16, 2011)

Which 750W PSU do you think gives the most value for money? 750 W only please. No other ratings.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 17, 2011)

There is nothing as 750 watts only. A very good brand's 650 watts may outpower another's 750 while many 800+ watts will loose out to an exceptional 750 watts PSU.

Go for Coolermaster SilentProM 700-850 range, 700 watts is like 7k and 850 watts is like 8.5k+.

If you want something entry level, then Seasonic 800 watts starts at 6600 for the basic version!


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2011)

No what I am asking for is PSUs which are marketed as 750W.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

SeaSonic 750w SS750JS (80+ Silver) - 5.4K


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2011)

^^ What type of cooling does it have? i.e fan at back or bottom?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

Bottom...

Almost all highend PSUs has bottom fan as intake....


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2011)

^^ I thought so too but check this out. this was searched in Google images.

*powerlab.vn/home/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/SeaSonic-SS750JS-05.jpg

So which one is real?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep, my bad i got confused with ss760km...
SS750JS has rear fan...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

get SeaSonic S12D 750 for 6.5k


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

@JAS is ter any prob wit SeaSonic 750w SS750JS??

Coz the price is appealing..

Seasonic 850W (SS-850AT) 80+ bronze - 6.8K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

mailme i have no idea on that one. 
i have seen S12D reviews and it was an excellent power supply.
Seasonic S12D 750 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
see this too -
Seasonic S12D 750 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


> Plus we could pull up to 905 W at 47º C room temp from this unit.



but even i will like to know the difference b/w them? anyone?


----------



## modder (Apr 17, 2011)

Corsair TX750 -> 6K+ @Tirupati/Aditya


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2011)

This PSU is enough for overclocking+SLI/Crossfire right?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

^^which graphic card you will sli or cfx and what are rest of system specs?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

Full config?


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2011)

Actually I'm not SLI'ing right now. But system specs can be assumed to be:

Intel i5 2500k overclocked to about 4.2-4.5 GHz
ASUS P8P67 PRO mobo
4 gigs of ram
One CPU cooler with 1/2 fans
2x1TB HDDs
1 DVD RW
Cabinet with 6 fans
GTX 560/570 (plan to buy another later when I get cash and SLI)/Radeon 6950(again plan to get another later and xfire)

So I want PSU to support future upgrades.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

^^SeaSonic S12D 850 @ 7.2k if 570 sli otherwise 750 will suffice.


----------



## modder (Apr 17, 2011)

@slashragnarok
Get 850W. We discussed this in you prev. thread na 
Corsair TX850 -> 7.5K+ @Tirupati/Aditya


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

SeaSonic S12D 850 is better coz, its 80+Silver as opposed to straight 80 plus with the corsair TX850 also at lower cost..


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2011)

modder said:


> @slashragnarok
> Get 850W. We discussed this in you prev. thread na
> Corsair TX850 -> 7.5K+ @Tirupati/Aditya



Oh did you? I forgot and got confused. Anyways thanks all.

Where is the s12d 850 available??


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

Seasonic S12D 850 - 7.1K


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks dude


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 17, 2011)

Corsair AX750/AX850 is adequate.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 17, 2011)

Corsair AX850 costs like 10k or so. For a lil less you can get CM 800 gold or Corsair HX850!


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

@The Sorcerer U mean TX750 - 7K or AX750 - 9.8K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

^AX. AX is one of the best and so is Seasonic X.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 17, 2011)

AX is the best only if you compare to HX's 750 watts model. If you need to compete with a HX 850, then you will need AX 850 which will be better but not AX 750.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^AX. AX is one of the best and so is Seasonic X.



AX series are good, but here is OPs case ???
I think he should stick with Seasonic S12D 850....

Corsair AX750 - 9.8K
SeaSonic 760w SS-760KM - 8.5K

Both are 80+ Gold....


----------



## monkey (Apr 17, 2011)

AFAIK all Seasonic PSUs carry 3 years warranty while Corsair AX series carry 7 years warranty and hence the price difference.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

monkey said:


> AFAIK all Seasonic PSUs carry 3 years warranty while Corsair AX series carry 7 years warranty and hence the price difference.



Seasonic PSU - 5yrs warranty
Corsair AX series - 7yrs warranty


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> AX series are good, but here is OPs case ???
> I think he should stick with Seasonic S12D 850....
> 
> Corsair AX750 - 9.8K
> ...



yeah the second one you mentioned is seasonic X 760 SS-760KM.
if op can get this it will be great. fully modular psu and gold certified. 

but if 570 sli and overclocking then imo better be safe with Seasonic S12D 850


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2011)

Like I said not SLI'ing right now. But may in future, of course all depending on condition of wallet. But wanna go future proof. Thanks for all your suggestions. Two more queries come to mind:

i) Does modular really matter?
ii) While choosing PSU does the gold, silver etc rating matter more or the wattage?

And while I'm at it another bonus question comes to mind albeit off topic (for which I hope I'll be excused, I just don't wanna waste good cyberspace by opening another thread)

iii) Is Ripjaws X available in India? If so where? and is it better than ordinary Ripjaws?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

1)better cable management with modular.
2)best balance 

ripjaws X at smc -
Gskill Sandy Bridge 8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB X 2
G-Skill[ Ripjaws-X ] F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM
(the second one is CL8)

they also had the 4gb one but now not listed on their site. you may call them

yes even ordinary ripjaws will do


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2011)

Now this is really going off topic.

i) Is more than 4gb really necessary for gaming?
ii)How do I buy ram? In one stick or as many sticks as my mobo supports?


----------

